# anyone know of a squat in los angeles?



## gingerale (Mar 2, 2010)

hello all! i recently came here in my travels. i'm having a bit of hard time getting out of la, and kinda want to stay here anyway because the sun's shining. there was another post of a place to crash here and i contacted them but i'm not sure if they're still around. if anyone knows of a squat or any place to crash, i would really appreciate the help. if you're in the area and want to help out, meet, or go diving let me know! i'm always up for an adventure. thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## Komjaunimas (Mar 3, 2010)

Mistake : Please delete this post


----------



## Blackout (Mar 3, 2010)

go to venice beach


----------



## xbocax (Mar 3, 2010)

Go to venice beach to hang out during the day and while the drum circle is cracking but i would not recommend to go there to sleep, bunch sleezy type people there. The kind thatll get drunk cause a rukus and you end up with stolen shit or in a fight.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 21, 2010)

if you go to venice beach .... its real easy to sleep on the beach there... just walk at night and find a good spot


----------



## moe (Sep 28, 2010)

heading that way, i was wondering about this as well, or possibly of any squats in san francisco? if ya know of either, squats willin to house this little sweet chick X], shoot me a mssage, yo!

also, a friend o mine said id have alot more luck going down to venice and bein well off there , where i might just panhandle well easily, make a 100 bux in a day and shit. ill most likely go around there as well. but yah. san fran or l.a. shoot me mssage.pluheaze. thnx.


----------



## xbocax (Sep 28, 2010)

Personally Id stay clear of actually staying in venice lotso scum fucks lotso drama and not many of the punx their can hold their liquor. But in any case if anyones in LA just hit me up introduce you to every at food not bombs good dumpsterin n maybe a place to settle for a bit im sure among my network of friends we will find some place.


----------



## moe (Sep 28, 2010)

i'd probably take ya up on that offer. sweet. im in the midst of just planning shit, hopefully be out in 2 weeks.


----------

